# Problème de volume Ipod classic



## Tom Dexen (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai acheté un ipod hier, tout marche nickel à part le volume, en effet le volume est très fort! Je le met au minimum est c'est dejà vachement fort, j'ai cherché dans les réglages mais je n'ai rien trouvé, je pense que c'est un petit problème mais je n'ai pas la solution pour y remedié. Donc si vous pouvez m'aporter de l'aide ou me proposer des solutions, ca serait sympa. Merci d'avance


----------



## miaou (21 Janvier 2010)

dans "Réglages" tu n"a pas " volume maximum" pour verrouiller là ou tu veux ?


----------



## Tom Dexen (24 Janvier 2010)

Si effectivement j'ai "Volume maximum" dans les réglages mais ça ne change rien.. Il y a une différence de volume mais le volume minimum est vraiment très élevé.


----------



## miaou (26 Janvier 2010)

mais c'est bizarre ton truc, en tournant la molette t'arrive pas à réduire le volume, ?
tu dois même pouvoir le mettre à "0"


----------



## Tom Dexen (27 Janvier 2010)

Oui je devrais pouvoir le mettre à 0 et pourtant ça ne marche pas. J'ai acheté des écouteurs avec le volume réglable, mais bon j'aurais préféré les écouteurs ipod, le son est meilleur.


----------

